# Cultures in Australia? Black British, African American etc



## kazzking (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi all,

My OH, 2 kids (aged 4 and 11) and I have started the process of migrating to Australia. We currently live in Scotland, where I earn a high salary as a Senior Communications Manager (with line management responsibilities). My OH is white and I'm black.

What are the chances of me being as successful in Australia as I am here? I have over 14 years experience working for Global Organisations.

From friends of friends I've heard mixed statements re: 'professional black women' in Australia.

Would love to hear your thoughts.

Many Thanks
K


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

kazzking said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My OH, 2 kids (aged 4 and 11) and I have started the process of migrating to Australia. We currently live in Scotland, where I earn a high salary as a Senior Communications Manager (with line management responsibilities). My OH is white and I'm black.
> 
> ...


I am not black or from the UK, but I know of two African Americans - one female and another male, who have migrated to Oz and aren't having any problems. 

The woman is a professional who is employed as a dentist and she loves it over there. She has no problems nor has she complained about anything. She has no intentions of returning to the US.

The male is in the US military and married a local woman. From what he says, the people over there don't have the mentality that they do in the States where everything is about race. He says old ladies have approached him to ask him questions where as in the US, that would never happen.


----------



## kazzking (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks v much for your response.

I have an open-mind and always hope for the best, so willing to take a chance.

I'm sure we'll be happy in Aus and can't wait for that chapter of our lives to begin.

Thanks again
K


----------

